# A song that gets you pumped for gaming?



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 2, 2013)

So I'll be honest, 18 beers in, and this came to mind, is there a song that got/gets you pumped for gaming?

For example, one of my favorite songs that makes me want to go into a game (multiplayer or not) to kick ass is this.



Spoiler





Not the singing or anything, but the instruments itself. For some reasons, the violins get me going. Also use spoilers if you're gonna link a video.


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 2, 2013)

Feeder - sweet 16, whenever i hear that song in passing i have the uncontrollable desire to play a racing game


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 2, 2013)

420blazeitfaget


----------



## Satangel (Mar 2, 2013)

Niggas in Paris is really good to pump me up and ensure a good rush of adrenaline.
Also a couple of Netsky songs, a great Belgian DJ!


Spoiler










Good stuff, and always gets me pumped up. Be it for gaming or going out, it does its job.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 2, 2013)

I usually feel like playing when I listen to game music. For example Zelda music makes me want to play Twilight Princess and Wind Waker (still want to, but waiting for WWHD)


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 2, 2013)

it makes me wanna kill things with my enchanted master broom lv. +5


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Mar 2, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> it makes me wanna kill things with my enchanted master broom lv. +5




Man should aliens comes to take over the world we all should listen to this theme and kick their asses


----------



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2013)

Linkin Park? More like Stinkin Park. 'Cause they stink.

As for my list...



Spoiler









Gets me jacked, every time.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't know about you guys, but every time I hear the Skyrim theme, I just want to jump in a game!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2013)

Nothing gets me pumped for gripping onto a dragon's asshawk for dear life while stabbing it in the asshole like wangy J-Rock.

Seriously though Dragon's Dogma is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2013)

There are songs I enjoy when on a rampage in a game but songs to listen to so as to get pumped for anything..... nothing and never have (though a straight run of some danger zone, ace of spades and eye of the tiger all at "well who needs to hear anything past 30" volume might see me have to beat down the excitable part of me*). This said I have not played so many games in recent times it might be useful, generally though "do or don't, it does not matter" and "1 to 1000 in seconds because why not" describe my attitude to life so being pumped is not such a problem (unless it is having my stomach pumped- that is a problem).

*to save others searching.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 2, 2013)

Songs do make me pumped for gaming, like the background music in L.A. Noire, as what's happening in the game.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 2, 2013)

Love this track, its what finally converted my dislike for hope.
He made a good entrance.


----------



## Lanlan (Mar 2, 2013)

Listening to music makes me wanna play music, not games...


----------



## XDel (Mar 2, 2013)

Recently it has been Quick Fix by Ministry.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2013)

...and similar.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah this one... lol


----------



## kehkou (Mar 2, 2013)

My SNES music collection. Especially SMW, SMW2, and Link To The Past BGM.


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 2, 2013)

I've got several here are two of my favorites though

Second one is kinda repetative but still great


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## chavosaur (Mar 3, 2013)

Hearing anything from Utada Hikaru puts me in a gaming mood. Especially a kingdom hearts mood.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> it makes me wanna kill things with my enchanted master broom lv. +5



Motoi Sakuraba is a genius.

This is the music that gets me pumped


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 3, 2013)

Motoi sakuraba Will always be my go to man when it comes to getting pumped to play an rpg. Hand to hand being one of the big ones.

For some reason finding a good quality version of this song is hard so heres him live showing the world you can never have too many keyboards.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Motoi Sakuraba is a genius.
> This is the music that gets me pumped
> - Star Ocean IV song -


100% agree. He is one of the best videogame/japanese composers out there
His progressive rock adds a special feel to each game

I recommend you his solo album Gikyoku Onsou and the Arranged Soundtrack of Beyond the Beyond
Truly masterpieces


----------



## Sop (Mar 3, 2013)

FUCK ALL YOU HOES FUCK THIS SHIT

THIS SONG GETS A n**** PUMPED FOR COOKING

especially the #based verse

#swag

BASEDWORLD REPRESENT

SHOUTSOUT TO LIL B


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 3, 2013)

We all have different opinions and tastes in music. This song always makes me want to boot up my PS3 and play some Black Ops 2.


Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> 100% agree. He is one of the best videogame/japanese composers out there
> His progressive rock adds a special feel to each game
> 
> I recommend you his solo album Gikyoku Onsou and the Arranged Soundtrack of Beyond the Beyond
> Truly masterpieces


 
He is indeed one crazy composer, I like his style of music, so here's the boss battle theme


Among my favorite composers: 

Yoko Shimomura (Super Mario RPG)
Nobuo Uematsu (Final Fantasy)
David Wise (Donkey Kong Country)
Robin Beanland (Jet Force Gemini)
Jonathan Dunn* (Jurassic Park 2)
Dean Evans* (Waterworld)
Motoi Sakuraba (Star Ocean, Tales of series)
Kazuhiko Uehara (Tiny Toon Adventures)
Hiroyuki Iwatsuki (Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers)
Michiru Yamane (Castlevania)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 3, 2013)

Sop said:


> FUCK ALL YOU HOES FUCK THIS SHIT
> 
> THIS SONG GETS A n**** PUMPED FOR COOKING
> 
> ...


Or you could.. you know, speak english.


----------



## Sop (Mar 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Or you could.. you know, speak english.


I think you're mad because I have more swag than you.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 3, 2013)

Sop said:


> I think you're mad because I have more swag than you.


 
Just remember that I don't like onions on my Big Macs.


----------



## Sop (Mar 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Just remember that I don't like onions on my Big Macs.


I don't either.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 3, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> 100% agree. He is one of the best videogame/japanese composers out there
> His progressive rock adds a special feel to each game
> 
> I recommend you his solo album Gikyoku Onsou and the Arranged Soundtrack of Beyond the Beyond
> Truly masterpieces


He composed for beyond the beyond as well? I've recently been playing through that game for the first time but thought the guy responsible for golden suns music did it since camelot made both games. Did he also do golden sun's music?


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Mar 3, 2013)

This song gets me pumped up for everything... I Love It


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 3, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> He composed for beyond the beyond as well? I've recently been playing through that game for the first time but thought the guy responsible for golden suns music did it since camelot made both games. Did he also do golden sun's music?


Yes, he did both games.
He usually works for Camelot (Golden Sun, Mario Tennis/Golf), tri-Ace (Valkyrie Profile, Star Ocean), Namco (Tales Series)


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's another one that always gets me pumped and ready for action - _"Burns Attack" by Paul Oakenfold_, accompanied by a nice trailer of _Hellgate London_.


----------



## SoupaFace (Mar 3, 2013)

No "song" I've heard gets me pumped up quite like:


Spoiler: WARNING! The beat may stay in your head after the 'song' has ended








Although if my desire to game isn't strong enough, all I need is to listen to this song to get that extra boost:


Spoiler: WARNING? Well I suppose this song has been played to death at this point...








Of course if I need to be motivated to complete a task through disdain in a villainous force, this song helps in that regard:


Spoiler: Yeah, fuck that guy..!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 3, 2013)

When I'm playing a Turn based strategy or Real time strategy, I'd love to listen to film scores when big battles happen.


----------



## jargus (Mar 3, 2013)

Most often game music, especially battle music. Though sometimes I'll just put on some awesome Power Rangers or English DBZ soundtracks to rally get me pumped.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 4, 2013)

jargus said:


> Most often game music, especially battle music. Though sometimes I'll just put on some awesome Power Rangers or English DBZ soundtracks to rally get me pumped.


 
You know, the english DBZ had a lot of dumb mistakes, ran for waaay too long and had a lot of filler, but the US DBZ music was pretty awesome. And when I'm watching the remasted DBZ, it doesn't feel as epic.
For example, in the US release of DBZ when Goku turns into a Super Saiyan for the first time, it had some pretty sweet music:



Spoiler





But that's been replaced in the Remastered with this (Even though the file I have has different audio, it's not as epic:



Spoiler


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 4, 2013)

apeothesis... just simply beautiful


----------



## hiroakihsu (Mar 4, 2013)

Nothing beats the classic Doom 1 Level 1 theme song for me:


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 4, 2013)

I enjoy this version, the guy who made thise does great covers especially Blue Water Blue Sky


----------



## hiroakihsu (Mar 4, 2013)

TheJeweler said:


> I enjoy this version, the guy who made thise does great covers especially Blue Water Blue Sky


 
Nice one Jeweler!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Mar 4, 2013)

Hm, I could think of a few games with themes that get me pumped up


Spoiler


----------



## qwertymodo (Mar 4, 2013)

This is what I listen to if I want to get pumped for ANYTHING.  Listened to it on the way to my last job interview.  I got the job.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2013)

It does not apply to games but as for songs to get me pumped I realised I was lying like a cheap watch when I said there were none earlier.

The Touch by Stan Bush. Assorted other songs from the same soundtrack do similar things to me.

Film scene in question that plays in my mind


I would say spoilers but that film is mandatory watching and I assume we all have it memorised. If you are one of the shameful few you are in luck as my little search just then revealed there are about 50 copies of the whole file on youtube alone, if you get fired, expelled or lose a customer after you take the hour or two off to watch that then that is purely because they are so disgusted in your only just watching it for the first time in 2013.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you are doing it wrong if you need to listen to a song to get you pumped to play geams.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 4, 2013)

There are hundreds of tunes that get me pumped up for gaming, but recently I can't listen to Amaranthe without wanting to jump onto the 360, fire up Black Ops 2 and blow shit up. Want an example? Here's 'Hunger'. It fuckin' rocks. 



Either that or 'The Nexus', the music video for which looks like a Call of Duty game.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 4, 2013)

There are hundreds of tunes that get me pumped up for gaming, but recently I can't listen to Amaranthe without wanting to jump onto the 360, fire up Black Ops 2 and blow shit up. Want an example? Here's 'Hunger'. It fuckin' rocks. 



Either that or 'The Nexus'. The music video for that looks like a COD game anyway.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 5, 2013)

Isn't like... the game music supposed to pump you for the game? That's kinda the job.


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Isn't like... the game music supposed to pump you for the game? That's kinda the job.


The ingame music is supposed to pump you up *During *the game so that you can keep playing unless the game is the song or vise versa


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I shouldn't really need outside music to motivate me to play a game. It's not like a workout or cleaning the house.


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 5, 2013)

Well nobody says you need it, maybe just something that encourages you and gets you in the mood, sometimes I play games just to hear the music like guilty gear.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 5, 2013)

TheJeweler said:


> Well nobody says you need it, maybe just something that encourages you and gets you in the mood, sometimes I play games just to hear the music like guilty gear.


 
I guess, I just don't really understanding needing music to motivate you to play a game unless it's the game music. Like I probably wouldn't have liked Bastion as much as I did if it wasn't for the soundtrack.


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 5, 2013)

I love the music that plays in Half-Life when you first get the HEV suit, better still, as soon as it starts playing you can Impulse 101 and start capping inncocent scientists!


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I guess, I just don't really understanding needing music to motivate you to play a game unless it's the game music. Like I probably wouldn't have liked Bastion as much as I did if it wasn't for the soundtrack.


To each their own, right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 5, 2013)

TheJeweler said:


> To each their own, right?


 
I guess, I'm probably just missing the point. Don't wanna be a Debbie Downer on this thread, I'll leave it here.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 5, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I think you are doing it wrong if you need to listen to a song to get you pumped to play geams.


 
I think you're understanding wrong.

For example, I want to play Mass Effect 3. I'm going to play it. But I like to listen to this:




It totally sets the mood just right.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2013)

So songs you like from games? I dont get it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 5, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> So songs you like from games? I dont get it.


Then why post?


----------



## Yumi (Mar 5, 2013)

A games soundtrack has to suck in order to make you wanna listen to other music to help motivate you play a game.

I understand. But i could never find it enjoyable.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 5, 2013)

Yumi said:


> A games soundtrack has to suck in order to make you wanna listen to other music to help motivate you play a game.
> 
> I understand. But i could never find it enjoyable.


What about covers?


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 5, 2013)

No, seriously, for some odd reason this song gets me really pumped when im playing an FPS, anytime theres that one Sentry gun in the impossible to reach spot in 2Fort, I go Demo, play this song in the background and blast the shit out of it.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Mar 5, 2013)

On further thought, the opening theme from Castlevania 3 is also pretty good (composed of the following two):

"Prayer"


followed by "Beginning"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 5, 2013)

Yumi said:


> A games soundtrack has to suck in order to make you wanna listen to other music to help motivate you play a game.
> 
> I understand. But i could never find it enjoyable.


 
You're misunderstanding -__-


----------



## Yumi (Mar 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You're misunderstanding -__-


 

Oh, woops.
;/
It's "a song that gets you pumped to play a game."
So you listen to Faint before a game? ._.

Well, i'll admit..if i really wanna get into a fighting game, i'd go with:


Gets me pumped to kick butt in SF/MvC
--



Gahars said:


> Linkin Park? More like Stinkin Park. 'Cause they stink.


 
Breaking Benjamin... lets be fair now. ;D


----------



## Wolvenreign (Mar 5, 2013)

I find that I'll get in the mood to play a game if I hear some music from the game or what sounds like music from that game. Weird, huh?

Also, I love Checker Knights from Kirby Air Ride. It sounds like an army is about to roll out on someone, and I'm part of it.


----------



## Another World (Mar 5, 2013)

i've been playing a lot of uncharted 3 multiplayer, so thats why.

-another world


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Mar 5, 2013)

Songs that get me pumped to play games? Usually the theme song of the game i'm playing! Lol


----------



## Dartz150 (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 5, 2013)

This song always makes me want to play games, given that I have all of Blazlbue and Guilty Gear OST's in my iPod, this is clearly the one that makes me wanna play games the most, second one would probably be Sol's theme. z.z


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 8, 2013)

Android p0rn.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 8, 2013)

Some good ol Taylor Swift, ummm... Justin Beiber and I gotta have my lady gaga for fps games.

^
Can you imagine? lol
Nah, I listen to a lot of rock & Linkin Park has to my top because every song they have is great and reminds me of a video game in some way.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So I'll be honest, 18 beers in, and this came to mind, is there a song that got/gets you pumped for gaming?
> 
> For example, one of my favorite songs that makes me want to go into a game (multiplayer or not) to kick ass is this.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ha, that's one of my favorite songs of all time! But my "pumped" song (excluding actual video game music) has got to be "For the Love of the Game," by Pillar. I think it's fitting.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 12, 2013)

Spoiler











the first is my favorite boss music i use it in general games especially when there be crappy boss music.

the second is fitting for bosses with you having no hope the song has 3 points. emptiness, despair, and hope


----------

